# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  Aerial grasping of a flying robot

## Airicist

Grasp on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Aerial grasping of a flying robot (Good Quality)

Published on Sep 26, 2012




> A quadrotor UAV is equipped with a manipulation system on one side. The end effector of the manipulator is an underactuated, 3-fingered gripper. Together with the manipulator, the UAV is capable of performing precise tasks such as aerial grasping of a fixed ball.

----------


## Airicist

Avian-Inspired Grasping For Quadrotor Micro Aerial Vehicles

Published on Feb 7, 2013




> See http://www.jtwebs.net/idetc-2013

----------


## Airicist

Versatile aerial grasping using self-sealing suction

Uploaded on May 20, 2016




> “Versatile Aerial Grasping Using Self-Sealing Suction,” by Chad C. Kessens, Justin Thomas, Jaydev P. Desai, and Vijay Kumar from the University of Maryland, U.S. Army Research Laboratory, and University of Pennsylvania. Presented at ICRA 2016.

----------

